# Sunday ride....



## johan willaert (Oct 22, 2018)

Last Sunday a Dutch group remembering the 104th Infantry Division organised walking and cycling tours in Southern Holland, region liberated by the Timberwolves back in October 1944...
Two of us took our WW2 Army bicycles and had a great ride on this 'SUN'day..


----------

